# Don't try this at home!!



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

WIth the 5' of snow so far this year, then the 50F temps, lots of thawing/melting has taken place. Since the ground is frozen the melted mess has no place to go but puddle up and refreeze. My driveway has lots of down slopes where I push the snow and hidden underneath are ice patches. It is easy to get my XJ "stuck" on the ice when trying to back up, even with four studded snow tires. 4WD is only 2WD without limited slip.

Well it was bound to happen. While trying to reverse out of the downslope, something popped in the front axle (Dana 30). I took the cover off and found this: 

We don't need no stinkin' spider gears!! I replaced them with an Aussie locker. http://www.offroadlockers.com/

What a difference it makes for getting "unstuck".

Fran


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Well thas [email protected]:realmad:

Can I ask?
What gear range? 4hi-4lo?

Must have been trying to hard.:crying:.
when a slipping wheel hooks up, you can snap or twist a lot of stuff..

it looks like your a new career at least ,hows the case?


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Try welding the spider gears and making a true locker.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I don't think it would be balanced very well....

welding that mess up.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

welding the spider gears don't work well on the front axle.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

SnoFarmer;493301 said:


> Well thas [email protected]:realmad:
> 
> Can I ask?
> What gear range? 4hi-4lo?
> ...


BTW, the lunch box locker seems to work great. Overall traction while plowing is much improved. It was about the same cost as the dealer quoted replacement spider gear set (although on-line quotes for the gear set were about 1/3 the cost.)

Fran


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

theplowmeister;493481 said:


> welding the spider gears don't work well on the front axle.


Yeah, I decided not to reply to that one!

Fran


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Man that brings back some memories...
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=31075&highlight=busted+bronco


----------

